# MAJOR haulage: A GREAT day for me, but NOT my wallet!!



## xquizite (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey everyone,  
i just came back from Nordstrom to finally pick up my *Colour Form *preordered package & also did a lil too much extra shopping on the side! LOL
Ive been busy all week so on top of that i got to pick up couple things from *ElectroFlash*, *New View* & *Sonic Chic*!
Oh _ANNNNNND_ my package from *MAC Pro* just arrived!!!
*




WHAT A DAAAAYYY!!!



*

*Thanks for looking in advance!!*
*Thank Goodness for PayDAY!!*






------------------
















-----------------


























----------------------





















-------------------


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow!!  That is a huge haul!  Enjoy!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 18, 2008)

AMAZING!!!!!!! What a great haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love EVERYTHING! hehe


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow that is an amazing haul! Look at all the pretty stuff


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG that is a glorious haul


----------



## damsel (Jul 18, 2008)

wow, that's a crazy amount of haulin'


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 18, 2008)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enj
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y!​


----------



## nunu (Jul 18, 2008)

amaazing haul!!!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 18, 2008)

daaaaaaaaaaang!


----------



## crystalado (Jul 18, 2008)

Now that is some serious haulin!  I am soo jealous!


----------



## glamdoll (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow!! That is awesome, I am loving the L.A.M.B ofcourse! yay~


----------



## makeba (Jul 18, 2008)

Omg!!!!!!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## liar_lips (Jul 18, 2008)

Great haul... Do enjoy your new stuff.


----------



## vcanady (Jul 19, 2008)

whoa nice haul


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 19, 2008)

YAAAAAAY!!! I'm so in love with all of your stuff! All of the Coach is giving me heart palpatations! I love the title thread too, hehe


----------



## TDoll (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome haul! I absolutely love all those pro colors!!
I have that same Coach purse, but with black leather trim. Be prepared to shove all your other purses to the back of the closet.  You'll love it.  I think I've used that purse for 6 months straight! Enjoy all the new goodies!


----------



## NaturallyME (Jul 19, 2008)

UGHHHH i could cry. 

so jealous. 

Enjoy...for the both of us.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 19, 2008)

HUGE HAUL!
I LOVE your shoes. I wanted that pair too.


----------



## xquizite (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_YAAAAAAY!!! I'm so in love with all of your stuff! All of the Coach is giving me heart palpatations! I love the title thread too, hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i *LOVE* all my stuff too! i was staring at it all for awhile in awe LOL. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TDoll* 

 
_Awesome haul! I absolutely love all those pro colors!!
I have that same Coach purse, but with black leather trim. Be prepared to shove all your other purses to the back of the closet. You'll love it. I think I've used that purse for 6 months straight! Enjoy all the new goodies!_

 
Yea i LOVE it... its probaby one of my fav coach purses out right now; im just afraid im goin to get it dirty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturallyME* 

 
_UGHHHH i could cry. 

so jealous. 

Enjoy...for the both of us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*TRUST* me.. i WILL





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_ 
HUGE HAUL!
I LOVE your shoes. I wanted that pair too._

 
Yea theyre real comfy & I got em for a GREAT deal!!


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW enjoy your goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 gorgeous haul!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome haul! Enjoy!


----------



## fattycat (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesomeeeeeeee !!!!! Enjoy watching too !!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 19, 2008)

haha thanks


----------



## ..kels* (Jul 19, 2008)

holy shit.. that's quite the haul!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 19, 2008)

Your haul is over half my entire MAC collection! haha
Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 19, 2008)

wow, that is a huge haul!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 19, 2008)

Have fun with your goodies!!  The lipmixes  and lip erase look exciting.


----------



## xquizite (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks everyone!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 21, 2008)

omg, that is a HAUL! btw, what do you work as?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy crap, that's quite a haul!  I love the Coach bag!


----------



## gitts (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow, that is all I can manage to say.


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow!!  Great haul!!  I so want those pro eyeshadow colors...I have wanted them for a while, but w/ a new collection coming out like everyday...I guess I won't be getting them anytime so...oh well...one day...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh & love the COACH purse!!  It looks so yummy!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jul 21, 2008)

wow! that's a huge haul!!


----------



## imatocophobic (Jul 22, 2008)

dang! that made me jealous!!!


----------



## artisick (Jul 23, 2008)

amazingggg haul! so jealous :x


----------



## n_c (Jul 23, 2008)

Niiiiice...enjoy!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 23, 2008)

OMG... that must be the biggest haul ever.  Love everything.


----------



## Solace (Jul 23, 2008)

OMG.. out of allthe things.. I'm drooling over your L.A.M.B. bag. is it a makeup bag? 

gorgeoussss omfgggg *slits wrists


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 23, 2008)

Wowie!! Did you leave anything at the store??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just kidding... Great Great GREAT stuff!!!!
THose are my fav shoes!! I've been eyeing them!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 23, 2008)

Holly mother of MAC.... that's one huge haul, did you walk in with a wheel barrow,lol just kiddin.

enjoy!!!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL u guys are too funny. Everyone was looking at me kinda crazy tho with all the big Nordstrom bags lol 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## xquizite (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Solace* 

 
_OMG.. out of allthe things.. I'm drooling over your L.A.M.B. bag. is it a makeup bag? 

gorgeoussss omfgggg *slits wrists_

 

yea it is.. it can be used as one or a small lil clutch..
i intended to use it for my makeup, but i might sell it on my sale thread...._(yea.. i tend to do that alot.. lol)_


----------

